
Google Drive will soon back up your entire computer – The Verge - msh
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/14/15802200/google-backup-and-sync-app-announced-drive-feature
======
mtgx
Google will soon put you in pods and feed its AI straight from your brain.
That seems to be the direction it wants to go, at least.

------
justforFranz
You spelled "scan your entire computer for the NSA" wrong.

